# Reverse Polarity in Europe



## linbob (Jun 20, 2009)

Evening all,
Having looked at the CC Website regarding european travel for beginners, I was more than a little dismayed at the dire warnings regarding the dreaded REVERSE POLARITY!!

Is this something that members on here that have experience of foreign travel come across very often and should I be worried?

Or are the sparks flying in my brain unnecessarily!!


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Search here for it, there are many threads.

I think I can say the opinions are divided, some worry terribly about it while others never give it a thought. Both camps seem to have survived unscathed. I am in the don't care camp along with every European mothorhomer I have ever met or seen hooking up, Alan.


----------



## cronkle (May 1, 2005)

You may find this of interest:

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftoptitle-70164-polarity-testing-and-changeover-cables.html


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

I have come across it many times.. The mains unit/charger in our van has a big orange light that comes on if polarity is reversed...
Have got a swop over connector that I made/bought and use it if I remember but in some cases I forget and leave it off...
Not dead yet after 10 years abroad in the van and never seen any van's blowing up etc.  
There will be lots of threads about it on here, just search..
To ease your consern a plug in tester and a swop over cable will be easy to get from a caravan shop or via ebay....

Here you are, whole set to cover everything £20.. 
Rev kit & tester


----------



## linbob (Jun 20, 2009)

*Reverse Polarity in europe*

Thanks Tonka, the perfect answer, just what I needed to know. Bob


----------



## sloath1980 (Jul 9, 2010)

iive had reverse polarity light on our mains unit/charger on a site in the uk last week, it didnt make any difference to the workings on the van at all. never hear of anyone getting zapped or van blowing up. still get a kit if it puts your mind to rest....
all the best
steve


----------

